# Night out in Burton-on-trent - suggestions?



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm out for the evening in Burton on trent at the weekend - Bunch of old mates - Ideally nice cosy pubs with good beer for chewing the fat in - any suggestions?

Maybe somewhere where you might be able to get a more fancy drink or a strong continental lager later on.

Surely a town with a proud brewing heritage like Burton is going to come up trumps.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 26, 2008)

go to the library, borrow a good beer guide?

I have been to burton on trent once, or rather went to the train station and got a lift miles into the country, so I am of no use whatsoever!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2008)

We had a fantastic night out in Burton once, few years ago mind but there are (naturally) ale pubs galore.

Spent a fair bit of the night chatting to an old boy that used to work in the breweries years before


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.burtoncamra.org.uk/

Might be a good place to start.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2008)

Marmite factory, some breweries, and TG Green's factory.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 4, 2009)

The Blue Posts on High Street has been done up recently and is nice (I used to work there when I lived in Burton many years ago)

The Burton Bridge Brewery is always a good bet for a few beers as well.   For food my mother recommends the pub that was formerly known as The Abbey, no idea what it is called now though)


----------



## ste9 (Jan 12, 2009)

Organising a piss up in one of Burton's breweries is on my list of things to do. Who's in?


----------

